# Sopt spot everywhere. What a weekend



## ilovefish (Aug 28, 2002)

Went out on a headboat this weekend ( Capt Price out of Bellevue MD) this weekend. Got almost a cooler full of medium to large spot. My friend who I called at the last minute got a ooler full. Being that spot are my favorite fish it was a good weekend.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Awesome!! I just hope you get to eat all the fish you caught or at least use them for bait. I love spot too. How deep were you guys fishing in this heat for the spot?


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Awesome!! I just hope you get to eat all the fish you caught or at least use them for bait. I love spot too. How deep were you guys fishing in this heat for the spot?


I am planning my next spot trip now.
Went through 400 in a week between
family and friends....


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*Hey Tap...*

Are you planning on running south to Va. again - or fishing further north. I am itchin' to get a coolerfull of spot myself, and am considering a trip with Captain Price out of Bellevue, or Captain Meredith out of Grasonville. Do you think I'd be better off running down to Bunky's? Any chance we can get together for this trip?  

Let me know when you can.

Thanks.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Gnatman said:


> Are you planning on running south to Va. again - or fishing further north. I am itchin' to get a coolerfull of spot myself, and am considering a trip with Captain Price out of Bellevue, or Captain Meredith out of Grasonville. Do you think I'd be better off running down to Bunky's? Any chance we can get together for this trip?
> 
> Let me know when you can.
> 
> Thanks.


How are you doing. Since my VA spot
trips are booked solid it would have to
be on one of the local headboats. I
was planning on checking out Capt M's
boat myself. Just need to find a good
date. I will post if I can swing a trip.
I am basically stuck to fishing on the
weekends now.


----------

